# Can I convert Sony Reader books to my Kindle?



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I was at Borders the other day and there was a guy demonstrating the Sony Reader. I checked it out (and showed off my Kindle!) and he gave me a coupon code for 10 free Sony Reader downloads. I'm wondering if there is a way I can convert them? Would be cool!


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

depends on what format they come in and if they include DRM
whats the website you go to to download them


----------



## bigmat1201 (Dec 13, 2008)

Most likely the answer is NO (sorry  ), the coupon is probably for the Sony ebook store (right?), which only has DRMed sony ebooks (.lrx).

Note: (I hope I don't get suspended for this) I believe sonys ebooks (.lrx) haven't been cracked yet, meaning programmers haven't figured out a way to remove the DRM from the ebook so that you can read it in any format you want, including .azw or .mobi (kindle readable formats)


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

Well see in the kindle world it is possible to follow the fair use rule as long as you know you devices PID then your not circumventing anything same goes for any DRM'd content if you have license for it then its fair use of course in reality it would be too much work to use those 10 free books. My advice would be to ebay it or see if anyone on the boards (rules permitting has a legitimate use for the downloads)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We do have people with Sony Ereaders AND Kindles here on the boards, so you might post about it in the Buy, Barter and Trade.  And no, we don't allow discussions of bypassing DRM here on Kindleboards.  Thanks!



Betsy


----------



## bigmat1201 (Dec 13, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We do have people with Sony Ereaders AND Kindles here on the boards, so you might post about it in the Buy, Barter and Trade. And no, we don't allow discussions of bypassing DRM here on Kindleboards. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Sorry betsy, I know this board don't like talking about DRM, I just thought panjo should know the whole truth to his/her question


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

We can discuss DRM, just not specifics on how to crack it or links to cracking websites.


----------

